# How to make basement door more secure?



## doublesharp (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to make my basement door hard for a burglar to open. My door is 32x80 and will swing out. My plan is to have a steel door installed with long screws attached to the studs and the hinge safety screws with heads that fit into holes in the frame behind the opposing hinge. Then a quality lock. Paint it white and it would blend in.

There is no space age covering/film type product that would attach to my interior door that would secure it against a hard kick is there? Any ideas on beefing up an interior door that would be secure enough to thwart smash and grab type crooks. 

I figured by the time I beefed up the frame and the door I'd have spent 1/2 as much as a steel door and probably wouldn't be as secure.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't understand your post. Your idea of using a steel door with extra long screws made perfect sense, but I am confused about the interior door question. What has that got to do with security? You aren't thinking of using an interior door as a basement entry door, are you?


----------



## doublesharp (Feb 8, 2007)

This is an interior door that is at the top of the steps leading to the basement. My #1 plan is to replace the existing 60 yr old wood interior door and install a steel door and quality lockset. That should slow down a burglar but I'm fishing for suggestions or better ideas as to how to make the door at the top of the steps harder to get in. A good kick will splinter the door that's on there now. 

My question is a bit far fetched but I'm old enough to know how much I don't know.  Is there a film or coating that could be adhered to my existing door that would burglar proof it. I know there is film for glass that is hard to penetrate and is advertised as a deterrent for burglary. It would be great if I could just paste on a layer of film that would keep the door from being kicked in. What about adding a layer of plywood? I expect that would look pretty homemade but a steel door won't make much of a fashion statement either. Paint it to white to match and I expect it will blend in well enough.

Would a security storm door be more secure than the steel door? What are some good ideas to harden interior doors?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Install a fiberglass door with wood grain finish. Order it with security hinges. Install two screws per hinge that reach into the stud wall behind the jamb. Install a top quality deadbolt with a reinforced strike plate. If you are really paranoid, add heavy duty slide bolts on the top and bottom of the door. The only security film I am aware of comes on the outside of a box of ammunition. :thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you can borrow my poison frogs, just rub them all over the new door. if anyone touches THAT film, they die.

DM


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

There is no practical way to make a hollow core interior door secure and yes you can put an exterior door inside if that's the questions.

I take it you are worried about someone entering your house from the basement. Is it not possible to secure the basement?

How about hiding a motion detector in the basement stairway to trigger a recording on your side of the door of a very angry Rottweiler, or a shotgun pump followed by your excited voice whispering loudly "shoot when he opens the door"


----------



## doublesharp (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll take you up on the frogs. I've already got the fence, the alarm and 2 yappy dogs. And I know all about the wrapper on Russian Brown Bear .223s. :thumbup:

If the bad guys get to the basement door they are already in the house. There is only one way into the basement and that's through the door at the top of the steps. The fiberglass door, with security hinges and long screws into the 2x4, and a quality reinforced lock set would probably keep the avg tweaker out and would give us a relatively secure place to hide out in case of zombies uprising. :jester:

2 yappy dogs


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry..... just checked on my frogs and they all croaked! 
so basically, you want a secure part of the house that if burglars are in, it's hard for them to get to the basement?

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a steel basement door that leads outside
And it has a 2x4 screwed across it that pretty much prevents entry :laughing:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

All doors require key-less operation from interior . . . . .[311.2] {1003.3.1.8}


Better get everyone a battery drill...........

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There isn't a key lock on the door, it was that way when we bought the house
It's not a useable entrance or exit
Also does not have a light on the stairs, so I don't want it used
At some point a light will be connected & the door fixed


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Basement door*

I have a flimsy basement door that one kick will get someone in but once their in they have problem walking out.

12 GA Pump Action short barrel full Magazine loaded with 00 buckshot.

No aiming necessary. :huh::yes::no::whistling2::thumbup::wink::furious:


----------

